# Amplificador clase d 6000w



## aldemarar (Nov 2, 2009)

aca les dejo esta jollita 6000w por canal 
espero comentarios y ver si alguien se le mide a armarlo


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Nov 3, 2009)

Aca en colombia se consigue el irs2092?,sino toca comprarlo de afuera,cosa dificil.

Creo que eso lo sacaste de aqui http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/class-d/154244-6000w-irs2092.html


----------



## mnicolau (Nov 3, 2009)

No será mucho ya?


----------



## arrivaellobo (Nov 3, 2009)

Tantos W yo creo que ya sobran, porque la fuente de alimentación sería bestial, y 6000 
W te dan para un concierto bastante ensordecedor. Lo que hacen los grupos es tener varios amplificadores más pequeños, de unos 200 a 600W, y con la mesa de mezclas ir repartiendo el sonido, ya que sale bastante más barato que tener solo un ampli de una burrada de Watios.
Un saludo


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 3, 2009)

mnicolau dijo:


> No será mucho ya?



Y eso que no has visto el UCD de Ejtagle que llega a los 11,500W rms con 2 Mosfets


----------



## leonariu (Nov 4, 2009)

compañero ustedes me van a disculpar, pero hay que ser un pocos mas serio antes de decir algo,  compañero yo quiero que usted me explique como  un amplificador va alcanzar  esa potencia  con solamente dos transistores, primero habría que analizar  que potencia aguantan eso transistores  mofes,  no creo que disipen esa potencia jamás,  eso es algo loco  te voy ha poner un ejemplo uno de los amplificadores más potente  es el famoso cret 10001 y usted sabe cuanto transistores usa usa 60 por cada canal y todavía no vota esa potencia que usted coloco con solo 2 transistores, el  cret 10001 si no me equivoco vota  como 6000 watios por canal  ha 2 homio corríjame si estoy equivocado


----------



## MFK08 (Nov 4, 2009)

leonariu dijo:


> compañero ustedes me van a disculpar, pero hay que ser un pocos mas serio antes de decir algo, compañero yo quiero que usted me explique como un amplificador va alcanzar esa potencia con solamente dos transistores, primero habría que analizar que potencia aguantan eso transistores mofes, no creo que disipen esa potencia jamás, eso es algo loco te voy ha poner un ejemplo uno de los amplificadores más potente es el famoso cret 10001 y usted sabe cuanto transistores usa usa 60 por cada canal y todavía no vota esa potencia que usted coloco con solo 2 transistores, el cret 10001 si no me equivoco vota como 6000 watios por canal ha 2 homio corríjame si estoy equivocado


 

El amplificador que comentan los compañeros que trabaja con 2 mosfet esn un "clase D" y llega bien a la potencia mencionada. averigua un poco sobre amplificadores clase D y veras que es posible llegar a esa potencia.


----------



## aldemarar (Dic 31, 2009)

aca dejo el pcb para el circuito solo que utilisa unos circuitos integrados de driver lo difisil es consegir el material ya estube buscando con los distribuidores de colombia pero nada ojala alquien pueda probarlo.el driver es el tc429


----------



## alexis y leidys (Abr 28, 2010)

compadres hay que verlo para creerlo 
me imagino la fuente de poder para entregar 6000 wat
no seamos tan 
y realmente le llegan al integrado el voltage de los mosf.


----------



## aldemarar (Abr 30, 2010)

este proyecto lo saque de djaudio y es diseño de ingenieros que partisipan en ese foro yo pienso que si funsiona y si no, creo que se puede colocar a andar de lo que si estoy seguro es que no alcansa los 6000wrms. en ese foro comentan que para alcansar esa potensia abria que aserlo en btl  
la idea de subirlo al foro era para ver si alguien se abentura a realizar este proyecto asi se alcansen 2000wrms  seria un gran logro


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 30, 2010)

aldemarar dijo:


> este proyecto lo saque de djaudio y es diseño de ingenieros que partisipan en ese foro yo pienso que si funsiona y si no, creo que se puede colocar a andar de lo que si estoy seguro es que no alcansa los 6000wrms. en ese foro comentan que para alcansar esa potensia abria que aserlo en btl
> *la idea de subirlo al foro era para ver si alguien se abentura a realizar este proyecto asi se alcansen 2000wrms  seria un gran logro*



Pero es que aventurarse a armarlo para lograr 2kW de potencia con un conjunto de componentes mucho mas complicado de conseguir que los del diseño de ejtagle, sin antecedentes de quienes lo hayan intentado, sin ser un modelo UCD (lo que no es bueno ni malo...solo es diferente) y teniendo en este foro varias personas que han montado exitosamente el diseño que está acá....me parece que no tiene mucho caso probarlo, a menos que dispongas de tiempo, dinero y ganas de evaluar ese diseño...y aún así no sé que podría tener de bueno intentarlo.


----------



## aldemarar (Abr 30, 2010)

azaballa. yo se que el diseño ucd es bueno pero todos coinsiden que es para uso casero no para dyaudio o refuerzo de sonido y lo que intento es consequir algo para este fin pero con las ventajas del clase d ya que en mi siudad existen sonidos muy poderosos pero com amplificadores clase AB todavia no conosco el primero con clase d hecho por uno mismo mayor de 2000wrms "hechiso"
si yo pudiera coseguir las partes si me abenturaria y ya que no me parese tan complejo y lo e estado analisando y no parese tener error. 
es mejor haberlo intentado que nunca haber hecho nada


----------



## melchor (May 1, 2010)

jajaja yo solo me rio con la muela de atras jajaja ese amplificador seria algo asombroso pero la verdad que como dijo uno de los compañeros seria un transformador bien grande y deveria ser de una potencia por encima de los  6kw ya que hay siertas perdidas  en el hierro. bueno lo que yo pienso es que el autor de eso lo iso con el objetivo llamar la atencion de los televidentes  por lo tanto disculpen la risa a carcajadas , jajajajajaja suerte a quien logre acer este aparatote =¿¿¿¿ y que voltaje usaria???


----------



## aldemarar (May 1, 2010)

al pareser no as visto nada este es un amplificador clase d com fuente smps y no es nada grande en tamaño y te aseguro que vota mas de 6000w jajajjaja

a se me olvidaba usa 150vdc+-


----------



## LuigiDJ (May 1, 2010)

De seguro este amplificador no llevaria una fuente normal, con transformador de nucleo de hierro. Seguro que lleva una fuente conmutada en modo puente, para lograr esos niveles de potencia. Un nucleo ETD59 a 500KHz puede llegar a entregar 3000 watts, seria colocar 2 fuentes de estas para llegar a los 6000 wattios.
Saludos.


----------



## melchor (May 3, 2010)

esta jevi y aparenta ser sencillo con una fuente conmutada , esta bien interesante es verdad que te gusta esto de la eletronica por lo que puedo enterarme mas el audio que otra cosa bueno pues esta interesante aqui con ustedes he aprendido mucho cuando me refiero a ustedes es a todo los colaboradores de el foro esta es una pg de mucha utilidad que que soy el mas pequeño en conocimientos jajaja pero gracias y que las bendiciones de Dios los siga dejando alcanzar un nivel mas en la eletronica

                                        saludo a todos desde republica dominicana


----------



## aldemarar (May 3, 2010)

melchor dijo:


> esta jevi y aparenta ser sencillo con una fuente conmutada , esta bien interesantees verdad que te gusta esto de la eletronica por lo que puedo enterarme mas el audio que otra cosa bueno pues esta interesante aqui con ustedes he aprendido mucho cuando me refiero a ustedes es a todo los colaboradores de el foro esta es una pg de mucha utilidad que que soy el mas pequeño en conocimientos jajaja pero gracias y que las bendiciones de Dios los siga dejando alcanzar un nivel mas en la eletronica
> 
> saludo a todos desde republica dominicana




bienvenido al foro compañero pero te comento que solo del audio no se puede vivir tendrias que ser el mejor porque la competensia es muy grande yo en lo personal me gusta mucho pero para sobrevivir tienes que abarcar otras areas yo e trabajado en electricidad,mecanica,informatica,redes,docencia,etc


----------



## infanterenteria (May 7, 2010)

aldemarar dijo:


> aca dejo el pcb para el circuito solo que utilisa unos circuitos integrados de driver lo difisil es consegir el material ya estube buscando con los distribuidores de colombia pero nada ojala alquien pueda probarlo.el driver es el tc429



tienes la potencia de ese ampli


----------



## aldemarar (May 7, 2010)

por el voltage de trabajo dedusco que puede llegar a mas o menos de 2500w a 3000w con carga de 4 ohnmios


----------



## Derhund (May 15, 2010)

Hola foreros, no habia visto este tema, les comento que hace unos años ensamble el circuito con el IRS2092 tenia un par de muestras que llegaron a mis manos, y hace poco me decidi a hacer una prueba con el integrado y la fuente SMPS, la alimentacion es de +-44VDC y trabaja muy bien a 4 u 8Ohms, les dejo este par de imagenes.

Saludos.


----------



## aldemarar (May 18, 2010)

pero que circuito armaste?puedes subir el esquematico para verlo


----------



## Derhund (May 18, 2010)

El circuito que ensamble fue este: https://ec.irf.com/v6/en/US/adirect...&domSendTo=byID&domProductQueryName=IRAUDAMP5

que es el que aparece en la foto, solo que al hacer el PCB me faltaron colocar un par de componentes y otros los conecte mal, por eso tuve que ponerlos por arriba y por abajo para que trabajara bien jejejeje detalles al hacer los PCB, en fin; la verdad si me convence el desempeño que tiene, digo... yo le cargo dos bocinas de 18" y trabaja bien. En la pagina de IR esta el KIT a la venta y tambien esta la version 7 de evaluacion, solo que esta trae en un Pack de 5 pines los dos transistores y encapsulado TO220, seria bueno darle una revisada para quien se interese en ensamblarlo. Por la red ciculan cosas algo interesantes, basandose en este integrado y existen quienes aseguran sacarle hasta los 3000W con 6 Mosfets y basandose en el circuito del Post del principio, en fin, espero dentro de poco hacer una tarjeta ya bien hecha y les cuento los resultados.

Saludos.


----------



## Derhund (May 26, 2010)

Me falto la foto de las bocinas con las cuales se esta utilizando el amplificador, como ya no encontre la opcion de editar algo "posteado"; aqui la adjunto la foto.







Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 26, 2010)

Unos Pioneer de la vieja escuela!!! Se a de escuchar duro!!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## magnetronmetatroncinturon (Feb 10, 2011)

muy interesante  gente...si saben de algun linbk con teoria de funcionamiento de la clase d me lo dejan POR FAVOR...gracias por el aporte...

bueno nos e enoje  querido profesor......jijijij...


----------



## franklin1 (Abr 4, 2011)

amigos aca en colombia consegui el irs2092 a $9000 pesos colombiano. *en bogota, electronica* *betacolor.*


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Abr 4, 2011)

Prueba el ampli a ver como te va y nos cuentas...


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Abr 4, 2011)

franklin1 dijo:


> amigos aca en colombia consegui el irs2092 a $9000 pesos colombiano. *en bogota, electronica* *betacolor.*


 Esa es una muy buena noticia!!!!


----------



## aldemarar (Abr 5, 2011)

que si es buena noticia es buenisima y mas que lo vende betacolor ya que ellos venden repuestos originales a ellos le compraba los repuestos cuando reparaba tv


----------



## RSelectronic (Abr 5, 2011)

Para que tanto! Va si es para un estadio bueno está bien, pero no creo que alguien le guste tener 6KW en la casa!. Yo prefiero alta calidad y potencia digamos mas o menos aceptable.


----------



## aldemarar (Abr 5, 2011)

sylvesters dijo:


> Para que tanto! Va si es para un estadio bueno está bien, pero no creo que alguien le guste tener 6KW en la casa!. Yo prefiero alta calidad y potencia digamos mas o menos aceptable.



y quien te dijo que es para la casa y la idea no es 6kw yo soy feliz conque me de 2.5kw por canal suficiente para lo que necesito


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 7, 2011)

aldemarar dijo:


> y quien te dijo que es para la casa y la idea no es 6kw yo soy feliz conque me de 2.5kw por canal suficiente para lo que necesito



Tu das muy buena fe del funcionamiento del amplificador, supongo que ya lo armaste. O es otro circuito mas que ronda por la web y supones que pueda ''funcionar'' sin haberlo probado y buscas que alguien mas lo ensamble para que te saque de la duda?


----------



## aldemarar (Abr 7, 2011)

Ferchito dijo:


> Tu das muy buena fe del funcionamiento del amplificador, supongo que ya lo armaste. O es otro circuito mas que ronda por la web y supones que pueda ''funcionar'' sin haberlo probado y buscas que alguien mas lo ensamble para que te saque de la duda?



compañero parece que usted no a leido que este circuito ya funciono con menos voltaje y si, lo subi para que alguien que pudiera conseguir el circuito lo armara ya que era dificil para mi conseguirlo y me parece que es un gran aporte para el foro, pero ahora que lo puedo conseguir si lo boy a armar, ya que tengo bastante experiencia con amplificadores


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 7, 2011)

aldemarar dijo:


> compañero parece que usted no a leido que este circuito ya funciono con menos voltaje y si, lo subi para que alguien que pudiera conseguir el circuito lo armara ya que era dificil para mi conseguirlo y me parece que es un gran aporte para el foro, pero ahora que lo puedo conseguir si lo boy a armar, ya que tengo bastante experiencia con amplificadores



Pero si franklin1 ya lo consiguio en Betacolor, que es lo dificil de conseguir, ademas personalmente antes de postear algun circuito en el foro acostumbro a probarlo primero para dar fe de su correcto funcionamiento y asi resolver dudas de aquellos que se animen a ensamblarlo, cosa que sé de antemano hacemos la mayoria, asi en el aire es muy berraco plantear algo basado en supuestos. No le veo la practicidad de hacer algo tan exagerado.

Y que tiene de importante el voltaje si la fuente debe de proveer mas de 6000W para alimentar este superamplificador. Antes es peor porque va a demandar mas corriente de la fuente y ni hablar de la seccion de los conductores.


----------



## aldemarar (Abr 8, 2011)

Ferchito dijo:


> Pero si franklin1 ya lo consiguio en Betacolor, que es lo dificil de conseguir, ademas personalmente antes de postear algun circuito en el foro acostumbro a probarlo primero para dar fe de su correcto funcionamiento y asi resolver dudas de aquellos que se animen a ensamblarlo, cosa que sé de antemano hacemos la mayoria, asi en el aire es muy berraco plantear algo basado en supuestos. No le veo la practicidad de hacer algo tan exagerado.
> 
> Y que tiene de importante el voltaje si la fuente debe de proveer mas de 6000W para alimentar este superamplificador. Antes es peor porque va a demandar mas corriente de la fuente y ni hablar de la seccion de los conductores.



sigues diciendo cosas que no tienen sentido, por favor lee mas antes de escribir algo y aqui necesitamos personas que aporten no que critiquen sin antes mirar lo que ya esta escrito y si no sabes ya hay amplificadores de mas de 10kw y trabajan sin transformadores y no pesan casi nada y para mi 6000w no es exagerado ya que tengo un sonido con 4 parlantes de 600w y necesito 6 de 1000wrms  
compañero la buena y si tiene dudas pregunte


----------



## elgriego (Abr 8, 2011)

Hola gente como estan,que cosa con esto de la potencia ,si tuviera parlantes para usarlo me armaria un ampli de 6kw,Ahora bien, no se como voy a hacer para pagar la factura de energia cuendo llegue,supongamos que lo tengo prendido 6 horas por dia,con viento a favor y sin incluir ninguna perdida y suponiendo que la transferencia sea del 100 por cien estaria gastando 36kw diarios ,o sea que por bimestre andaria en los 2088kw,y con ese consumo ,casi seguro que me aplican el pure y todos los impuestos habidos y por haber,es mas seguro que hasta me cobran renta presunta porque los muchachos de la afip van a creer que tengo una pime,en el fondo,y ni hablemos de que voy a tener que reforzar la acometida ,porque sino voy a cocinar los cables de bajada , es mas, me dara el medidor? ,creo que es de 40 amp?............! Me parece que voy a seguir escuchando con mi jvc a-gx2 ,de 25+25 que es lo que puedo pagar por ahora.

Bueno espero que nadie se enoje era un simple chascarrillo.Exitos al que al costruya un mostruo asi ,aaa y que lo muestre

Saludos Atte El Griego.


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 9, 2011)

aldemarar dijo:


> sigues diciendo cosas que no tienen sentido, por favor lee mas antes de escribir algo
> Que debo de leer, solo veo un diagrama?
> y aqui necesitamos personas que aporten no que critiquen sin antes mirar lo que ya esta escrito
> Nadie esta criticando, es una opinion personal, solo digo que YO no lo armaria.
> ...



Yo tambien quiero verlo funcionando, no tome mis planteamientos tan a pecho


----------



## aldemarar (Abr 9, 2011)

compañero no entre mas en polemica que esa no es la idea de este foro y investiguemos mas ya hay un tema nuevo en este foro donde ya estan armando este circuito y ya yo encargue los irs2092


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 9, 2011)

aldemarar dijo:


> compañero no entre mas en polemica que esa no es la idea de este foro y investiguemos mas ya hay un tema nuevo en este foro donde ya estan armando este circuito y ya yo encargue los irs2092



Bueno listo, pero ya me dieron ganas de armarlo tambien. Mandame un IRS2092 y lo ponemos a cancionar!


----------



## franklin1 (Abr 11, 2011)

amigos un apregunta? 

con cunto voltios se etaria alimentando este ampli, y cual seria el amperaje de este.

pues mis calculo dicen esto, para el que tenga conocimiento me corija, un voltaje +/-310 volt, es decir +155 v y -155 v, y un consumo en corriente de 32Am aproximados.
si no es asi corijan.


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 11, 2011)

franklin1 dijo:


> amigos un apregunta?
> 
> con cunto voltios se etaria alimentando este ampli, y cual seria el amperaje de este.
> 
> ...



yo tengo la misma inquietud


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 11, 2011)

Ferchito dijo:


> yo tengo la misma inquietud



acuerdense que el IRS2092 soporta solamente +-100V, 200V entre extremos maximo, yo en lo personal me guardaria 20V para cada rama, solo por las dudas, eso si, hay que ver a que impedancia se puede bajar.....


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 11, 2011)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> acuerdense que el IRS2092 soporta solamente +-100V, 200V entre extremos maximo, yo en lo personal me guardaria 20V para cada rama, solo por las dudas, eso si, hay que ver a que impedancia se puede bajar.....



Entonces como se haria para lograr los 3000W que se propusieron en un comienzo?


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 11, 2011)

no creo que llegues a 6000w, si tenes 90V de fuente, con la salida justo al clipping, tendras monedas mas de 2000w en 2 ohm, o 4000 en 1 ohm


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 11, 2011)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> no creo que llegues a 6000w, si tenes 90V de fuente, con la salida justo al clipping, tendras monedas mas de 2000w en 2 ohm, o 4000 en 1 ohm



Y la corriente que haría falta para esos 4000W en 1 Ohm! No me imagino la bobina de salida! Tendrían que ser varias en Paralelo/Serie


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 12, 2011)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> no creo que llegues a 6000w, si tenes 90V de fuente, con la salida justo al clipping, tendras monedas mas de 2000w en 2 ohm, o 4000 en 1 ohm



En pocas palabras este circuito no es capaz de entregar 3000W RMS como habian planteado en un inicio?


----------



## pandacba (Abr 12, 2011)

En el segundo post, esta este circuito analizado por gente de DIY audio, donde toman una seie de consideraciones que aqui no hah echo y evaluan la potencia máxima obtenible real, la cual al estar bien echo no esta lejos de la realidad y es muy inferior a lo publicado.
Incluso el calculo más simple da que para hacercarse a esa potencia necesitaria cerca de .8 ohms, y hablando solo de potencial electrico, y como creen que zonara?
Lean el articulo esta muy bien detallado


----------



## aldemarar (Abr 12, 2011)

compañeros es muy ambicioso tratar de sacar 6000w pero si creo que se pueden sacar los 3000w con  110v+- y una carga de 2Ω si se puede llegar a esa potencia


----------



## mono pibe (Abr 12, 2011)

Esa potencia tambien puede dar en sistema puente, 1500 por canal cuando lo ponen en puente claro 6000wts rms, saludo compañeros


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 12, 2011)

chicos... por que en vez de divagar no leen el datasheet del irs2092????? no se puede alimentar con mas de +-100V
de los cuales hay que restarle el efecto bump ante cargas reactivas (cuando la carga es reactiva, circula corriente a traves de los diodos parasitos de los mosfet, cargando los capacitores de fuente a una tension mayor a la de fuente) y los spike que tengan los mosfet cuando se apaguen.. yo recomiendo no pasarse ni en pedo a mas de +-80V....


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 12, 2011)

Como para ir calando efectos.
Cuando armé el UCD y solo tenía algo así como 8500uF por rama (+-85VDC) el voltaje de una rama iba hasta 110V y el otro se quedaba con 70VDC. El Efecto Bus Pumping puede fritar mosfets al limite y al pobre IRS2092.
Yo no le metería más de +-80V.


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 13, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Como para ir calando efectos.
> Cuando armé el UCD y solo tenía algo así como 8500uF por rama (+-85VDC) el voltaje de una rama iba hasta 110V y el otro se quedaba con 70VDC. El Efecto Bus Pumping puede fritar mosfets al limite y al pobre IRS2092.
> Yo no le metería más de +-80V.



Es que es apenas lógico, dificilmente creo que pueda llegar siquiera a los 600W


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 13, 2011)

yo pediria a los moderadores (lease FOGONAZO) que funda este hilo con el del amplificador clase D 2000w... que es basicamente lo mismo, pero sin demagogia


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 13, 2011)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> yo pediria a los moderadores (lease FOGONAZO) que funda este hilo con el del amplificador clase D 2000w... que es basicamente lo mismo, pero sin demagogia



Eh, hasta que por fin alguien escribío algo que se deduce de la lógica.


----------



## aldemarar (Abr 14, 2011)

Ferchito dijo:


> Eh, hasta que por fin alguien escribío algo que se deduce de la lógica.



lo que hay que hacer es armarlo para ver quien tiene la razon,si el circuito integrado no soporta mucho voltaje para eso estan los circuitos reguladores


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 14, 2011)

aldemarar dijo:


> lo que hay que hacer es armarlo para ver quien tiene la razon,si el circuito integrado no soporta mucho voltaje para eso estan los circuitos reguladores


es que aldemarar, el integrado debe soportar la tension total de fuente, de barra a barra, no se pueden colocar reguladores de tension en el nodo de conmutacion...


----------



## aldemarar (Abr 14, 2011)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> es que aldemarar, el integrado debe soportar la tension total de fuente, de barra a barra, no se pueden colocar reguladores de tension en el nodo de conmutacion...


a listo gracias por el dato


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 15, 2011)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> es que aldemarar, el integrado debe soportar la tension total de fuente, de barra a barra, no se pueden colocar reguladores de tension en el nodo de conmutacion...





hazard si bien el integrado no trabaja más alla de los +/- 100VDC, si es posible colocar reguladores de voltaje antes de la alimentacion del integrado, puesto a que de esta manera se podrian manejar diferentes rieles de alimentacion para el monolitico y para los transistores de salida. Si bien este montaje no es a base de un UCD, si maneja el mismo principio de operacion y es aplicable para efectos prácticos en el hecho de independizar tensiones de alimentacion. La alimentacion del IRS2092 puede ser indistintamente otra aparte de la alimentacion de los transistores de salida.



aldemarar dijo:


> lo que hay que hacer es armarlo para ver quien tiene la razon,si el circuito integrado no soporta mucho voltaje para eso estan los circuitos reguladores



En ningun momento he dicho que no funcione, simplemente dije que a mi parecer no seria capaz de entregar toda esa potencia.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 15, 2011)

Ferchito dijo:


> hazard si bien el integrado no trabaja más alla de los +/- 100VDC, si es posible colocar reguladores de voltaje antes de la alimentacion del integrado, puesto a que de esta manera se podrian manejar diferentes rieles de alimentacion para el monolitico y para los transistores de salida. Si bien este montaje no es a base de un UCD, si maneja el mismo principio de operacion y es aplicable para efectos prácticos en el hecho de independizar tensiones de alimentacion. La alimentacion del IRS2092 puede ser indistintamente otra aparte de la alimentacion de los transistores de salida.


no quiero pincharte el globo, pero no es asi, en un driver medio puente como el que contiene el irs2092,  tenes un pin (13, Vs) que esta conmutando entre +B y -B, de hecho, cuando esta a +B tenes toda la tension de alimentacion de potencia aplicada entre el pin 13 y el pin 10 (COM), en estos puntos es imposible colocar reguladores de tension, ya que Vs es la referencia del driver del mosfet de arriba, y COM es la ref del mosfet de abajo, no pudiendo intercalar nada en el medio.

chicos, yo se que quieren ver hasta donde se puede llegar. pero todo tiene un limite, y este integrado tiene ±100V de excursion maxima, si hacen 2 canales y lo ponen en puente si van a lograr mas potencia, pero no se puede sacar mas de 1300 a 1600w reales en 2 ohm....

si quieren se puede llegar a intentar sacar mas en 1 ohm, pero ya mepa que es muucho


----------



## franklin1 (Abr 16, 2011)

Siendo masi mejor preferiría hacer el amplificador clase D de 1250 wat, que es solo con dos mosfet, eso implicaría mayor economía y mas potencia


----------



## emiro (Abr 29, 2011)

mnicolau dijo:


> No será mucho ya?



Estoy de acuerdo


----------



## 0110110h (Mar 9, 2012)

Alguien tiene idea de cuanta capacidad habría que ponerle a la fuentesita para esta bestia?


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Mar 9, 2012)

mnicolau dijo:


> No será mucho ya?


voy hacer una pregunta tan estupida como este tema 
¿el amplificador es de 6000 w pmpo o rms?


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 9, 2012)

De ni uno de los dos... Ni llega a esa potencia para empezar 

saludos!


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 9, 2012)

0110110h dijo:


> Alguien tiene idea de cuanta capacidad habría que ponerle a la fuentesita para esta bestia?



para que reviven un tema que nunca llego a ninguna parte?


----------



## alejordaz (Abr 6, 2012)

hola a todos amigos del foro e decicido a constuir este amplificador, pero a 3000W el PCB que esta disponible no es el de 6000w, estoy el venezuela y es un poco dificil conseguir los componentes y los pedi en usa en la pagina de avnet.
esperemo que todo salga bien, saludos


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 6, 2012)

Y ahi va otro Maravillasaudio una vez mas en camino.


----------



## 0110110h (Abr 7, 2012)

Ferchito dijo:


> Y ahi va otro Maravillasaudio una vez mas en camino.



No tires mala onda viejo si a vos no te afecta en nada


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 7, 2012)

0110110h dijo:


> No tires mala onda viejo si a vos no te afecta en nada



Ni le quito ni le pongo, simplemente no lo hicieron caminar y por eso es que este post se quedo ahi, tal cual como esta.

Es una opinion mia no lo tomes a mal, claro esta que si lo construyes y te funciona y te entrega los 6000W que prometieron entregaría es muy respetable y estas en libertad de hacerlo


----------



## 0110110h (Abr 8, 2012)

d una..............


----------



## halows (Abr 23, 2012)

6000W solo los he visto en modo puente, y resulta DESCOMUNAL aunque como dicen por ahí.. no es tan conveniente... Yo tampoco creo que corra a esa potencia sobre mas de 2 ohm, y en ese punto la distorsión siempre le quita el encanto.. de todas maneras siempre queda el entusiasmo de probar como va...


----------



## tecniloco80 (Abr 23, 2012)

si se puede yo he visto power de hasta 10k por canal y ocupan un solo espacio de rack 
tendrian que modificar el diseño y ponerle mosfet mas fuertes como estos que trae la pl380 de qsc


----------



## 0110110h (Abr 23, 2012)

Claro que se puede y mucho más también! por qué no? La electrónica no impone ningún límite a la potencia de los amplificadores, es más el único límite que yo veo es el económico. Lo que si le pongo más fichas a este clase D no UCD para alcanzar esa potencia: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/classe-d-2000-watts-rms-41536/

Acá en Mendoza, Argentina el driver TC4420 sale $116 !! Me inclinaría por un driver discreto hecho con mosfets canal P IRF9620 y canal N IRF610


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 23, 2012)

A ver, claro que se puede construir una etapa de potencia de este nivel de salida, inclusive mayor, lo que pasa es que esta potencia con la configuracion que se posteo originalmente NO entrega 6000W RMS por baja que sea la carga, en eso radica la gran controversia que se ha tejido en torno a este circuito, podria tal vez entregar una potencia cercana a los 500W, quiza mayor pero de ahí a lo que estaba planteado por quien creo este post hay mucho trecho.


----------



## 0110110h (Abr 24, 2012)

En que te basas para decir que solo podría llegar a entregar 500Wrms? Estaría bueno que subas algunos cálculos que respalden tus afirmaciones. Esto no es una cuestión política es ciencia.


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 24, 2012)

0110110h dijo:


> En que te basas para decir que solo podría llegar a entregar 500Wrms? Estaría bueno que subas algunos cálculos que respalden tus afirmaciones. Esto no es una cuestión política es ciencia.



En este tema hay una buena cantidad de mensajes que me pueden dar algo de razon, seria bueno que leyeras todo el tema y saques conclusiones.

Bueno, y tu en que te basas para decir que entrega toda esa potencia? Es un hilo basado en supuestos, nadie lo construyo.


----------



## 0110110h (Abr 26, 2012)

Una fórmula matemática vale más que mil mensajes con opiniones arbitrarias basadas en supuestos no demostrados. El 95% de las personas que han opinado en este hilo no ha construido un amplificador clase D de más de 200Wrms, de los cuales seguramente el 95% nunca han probado un clase D y basan sus opiniones comparando este diagrama con el de un clase AB. Te sorprenderías la cantidad de potencia que se le puede sacar a una etapa clase D con solo dos mosfets. Si alguna vez estas realmente interesado en diseñar un clase D estoy dispuesto a pasarte todas las formulas y conceptos que he ido obteniendo de este foro.


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Abr 26, 2012)

Ferchito dijo:


> Bueno, y tu en que te basas para decir que entrega toda esa potencia? Es un hilo basado en supuestos, nadie lo construyo.


 
http://www.irf.com/technical-info/refdesigns/iraudamp9.pdf

http://www.qscaudio.com/products/amps/powerlight3/2561-QSC-PAR.pdf
Ver el archivo adjunto 66321


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 26, 2012)

No es la primer vez que me enfrento a un clase D, ni tampoco me cuento dentro de ese 95%, construyelo y vemos como te va, si estas tan seguro de su buen desempeño, nadie lo ha construido estoy seguro de eso, pero por algo sera.



Por otro lado mis comentarios son irrelevantes, no hagas caso de ellos porque no tengo un calculo matematico que me respalde, tal vez mi vision y mi experiencia sean insuficientes para emitir algun concepto.


----------



## 0110110h (Abr 26, 2012)

La verdad no estoy buscando tanta potencia, tengo andando el no UCD con IR2110 de ejtagle a 600Wrms + 600Wrms y es una bestia por lo que no necesito más. A simple vista lo único que le cambiaría a este serían los drivers ya que utiliza transistores bipolares, los cambiaría por unos mosfets como el IRF5305 y el IRFZ34N. 
Es mas de entrada yo usaría el no UCD de ejtagle con el IR2113 y driver con IRF5305 + IRFZ34N. Al IR2113 le pegaría con logtite un pedazo de aluminio para que le ayude a disipar mucho mejor el exceso de calor que pudiera llegar a tener.


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 26, 2012)

Es mejor que busques algun seguro mecanico o alguna forma diferente para agarrar el integrado con el disipador, el loctite no ayuda con la transferencia termica, y entre los 2 elementos aplicar grasa de silicona.


----------



## ehbressan (Abr 26, 2012)

Hay que ver que tipo de Loctite quiere usar, ya que hay uno especificamente formulado para pegar transistores a disipadores.
Sds.


----------



## 0110110h (Abr 26, 2012)

Ferchito dijo:


> Es mejor que busques algun seguro mecanico o alguna forma diferente para agarrar el integrado con el disipador, el loctite no ayuda con la transferencia termica, y entre los 2 elementos aplicar grasa de silicona.



había pensado eso también, lo mejor seria alguna forma de colocarlo a presión eso si no se me ocurre como



ehbressan dijo:


> Hay que ver que tipo de Loctite quiere usar, ya que hay uno especificamente formulado para pegar transistores a disipadores.
> Sds.



Muy interesante ese loctite, tenes mas info? una marca o un nombre


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 26, 2012)

Algo como esto...

http://www.henkelna.com/cps/rde/xch...redDotUID=productfinder&redDotUID=90000000054

http://bit.ly/IHwW7b


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 26, 2012)

Hay un tipo especial de disipador que se utiliza en empaques DIP, el mismo trae un gancho para sujetar el integrado y en la parte superior tiene aletas para irradiar el calor, es muy efectivo tal vez los conozcas.


----------



## ehbressan (Abr 26, 2012)

0110110h dijo:


> había pensado eso también, lo mejor seria alguna forma de colocarlo a presión eso si no se me ocurre como
> 
> 
> 
> Muy interesante ese loctite, tenes mas info? una marca o un nombre



Loctite es marca:

http://www.henkel.com.ar/cps/rde/xc...000H0L&redDotUID=000000026R&param1=0000000H7V

Sds.


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 26, 2012)

FELIBAR12 dijo:


> http://www.irf.com/technical-info/refdesigns/iraudamp9.pdf
> 
> http://www.qscaudio.com/products/amps/powerlight3/2561-QSC-PAR.pdf
> Ver el archivo adjunto 66321



Muy bonitos los amplificadores, ninguno corresponde al amplificador tratado en este hilo y el unico que se parece DEMASIADO es el de International Rectifier, por trabajar con un IRS2092, que solo llega a maxima potencia 1,7kW en 2Ω, muy lejos de 6kW.


----------



## halows (Abr 27, 2012)

Ferchito dijo:


> Muy bonitos los amplificadores, ninguno corresponde al amplificador tratado en este hilo y el unico que se parece DEMASIADO es el de International Rectifier, por trabajar con un IRS2092, que solo llega a maxima potencia 1,7kW en 2Ω, muy lejos de 6kW.



Exacto, no dudo que existan maravillas de "n" KW, pero estamos hablando de este..  Que supuestamente supera a mis crest 10001 sin estar en modo puente, ¿La magia de los clase D?


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 27, 2012)

Yo solo tengo que decir: La resantisima! Crest 10001 RULZ!!!

No podrías deleitarnos con unas fotos internas de esa obra maestra de la ingeniería @halows?

Por lo de la "Magia". No hay tal. No importa si el amplificador es clase XY, AB, o C. Si la fuente de alimentación de tales amplificadores no es capaz suministrar "10kW" (Por decir un número) al 100% de eficiencia en la amplificación, no habrá a la salida 10kW. Así de simple.


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 27, 2012)

Muy cierto Tacato y halows, si se puede construir de esa potencia, incluso de mas si se quiere, pero definitivamente para lograr una potencia tan alta se requiere un circuito muchisimo mas elaborado que el aqui tratado y tal vez hablar de tensiones de fuente superiores a los 150V, por asi dar un ejemplo y ni hablar de la capacidad en corriente que debe proveer su fuente, por favor es que solo para querer llegar a 6000W RMS tendria que pedirle a la compañia electrica que me recalculara la acometida del apartamento para poder exigirle por lo menos 8kW de potencia a mi alambrado monofásico, ya que el tope legal por apartamento son 3kW de potencia instalada maxima en un circuito monofásico.

Que bueno que aún conservamos algo de cordura.

Saludos.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 27, 2012)

Ferchito dijo:


> ...... es que solo para querer llegar a 6000W RMS tendria que pedirle a la compañia electrica que me recalculara la acometida del apartamento para poder exigirle por lo menos 8kW de potencia a mi alambrado monofásico, ya que el tope legal por apartamento son 3kW de potencia instalada maxima en un circuito monofásico.
> 
> Que bueno que aún conservamos algo de cordura.
> 
> Saludos.


no se como se manejan en tu pais, pero 3Kw para un suministro residencial es como muy poco, para que te des una idea, si tuvieras esa potencia instalada en tu domicilio, y a tu mujer se le ocurre secarse el pelo con el secador, ya tenes 2Kw de consumo, tendrias que ir desenchufando el resto de las cosas mientras tu mujer se seca el pelo con el secador electrico, ni hablar de usar calefaccion electrica, como tampoco de hornos electricos

en argentina la potencia maxima que podes pedir si no me equivoco es de 15Kva por fase.


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 28, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> no se como se manejan en tu pais, pero 3Kw para un suministro residencial es como muy poco, para que te des una idea, si tuvieras esa potencia instalada en tu domicilio, y a tu mujer se le ocurre secarse el pelo con el secador, ya tenes 2Kw de consumo, tendrias que ir desenchufando el resto de las cosas mientras tu mujer se seca el pelo con el secador electrico, ni hablar de usar calefaccion electrica, como tampoco de hornos electricos
> 
> en argentina la potencia maxima que podes pedir si no me equivoco es de 15Kva por fase.



estoy de acuerdo, es muy poco pero asi es, manejamos una acometida en calibre 8 AWG con termomagnético de 50A como totalizador.


----------



## 0110110h (Abr 29, 2012)

Ferchito dijo:


> Muy cierto Tacato y halows, si se puede construir de esa potencia, incluso de mas si se quiere, pero definitivamente para lograr una potencia tan alta se requiere un circuito muchisimo mas elaborado que el aqui tratado y tal vez hablar de tensiones de fuente superiores a los 150V, por asi dar un ejemplo y ni hablar de la capacidad en corriente que debe proveer su fuente, por favor es que solo para querer llegar a 6000W RMS tendria que pedirle a la compañia electrica que me recalculara la acometida del apartamento para poder exigirle por lo menos 8kW de potencia a mi alambrado monofásico, ya que el tope legal por apartamento son 3kW de potencia instalada maxima en un circuito monofásico.
> 
> Que bueno que aún conservamos algo de cordura.
> 
> Saludos.



La complejidad del circuito no tiene nada que ver a la hora de determinar la potencia que es capaz de entregar un amplificador, puede ser que sea un indicador pero nada más. El determinante es la eficiencia del amplificador y la cantidad de calor que son capaces de disipar los mosfets de salida, no importa mucho si la placa tiene 15 ó 40.000 componentes o si la carcasa es bonita o fea. 
Por otro lado esto no es un tema de cordura, fe o creencias religiosas el limite solo lo pone la tecnología electrónica actual y si hay un amplificador capaz de entregar 6000Wrms de seguro es un clase D, sin importar si es marca crest o sony genezi.
Los mosfets del amplificador posteado en este hilo no soportan más de 200V de continua por lo que yo no alimentaria a este ampli con más de 180V lo que nos entrega unos 4000Wrms sobre una carga de 4ohm y con una eficiencia teórica del 99,83% este ampli solo disiparía 6,8W en forma de calor o sea nada. 
La eficiencia teórica es del 99,83% ya que con tres mosfets IRFP4227 tenemos solo 7miliohm de RDSon, pero consideremos en la práctica una eficiencia del 99% para tener un buen margen de seguridad por perdidas en conmutación, entonces solo se irían 40W en forma de calor, lo cual con un disipador acorde y un cooler cualquiera no habría problema. El único punto débil que le puedo llegar a ver a este ampli es el driver discreto y por eso unos mensajes atrás les comente que si fuera a construir este ampli (cosa que dudo mucho) yo usaría un driver discreto hecho con mosfets IRF5305 e IRFZ34N. Por lo demás estoy seguro que este amplificador 4000Wrms sobre 4ohm si entrega.


----------



## halows (Abr 30, 2012)

0110110h dijo:


> La complejidad del circuito no tiene nada que ver a la hora de determinar la potencia que es capaz de entregar un amplificador, puede ser que sea un indicador pero nada más. El determinante es la eficiencia del amplificador y la cantidad de calor que son capaces de disipar los mosfets de salida, no importa mucho si la placa tiene 15 ó 40.000 componentes o si la carcasa es bonita o fea.
> Por otro lado esto no es un tema de cordura, fe o creencias religiosas el limite solo lo pone la tecnología electrónica actual y si hay un amplificador capaz de entregar 6000Wrms de seguro es un clase D, sin importar si es marca crest o sony genezi.
> Los mosfets del amplificador posteado en este hilo no soportan más de 200V de continua por lo que yo no alimentaria a este ampli con más de 180V lo que nos entrega unos 4000Wrms sobre una carga de 4ohm y con una eficiencia teórica del 99,83% este ampli solo disiparía 6,8W en forma de calor o sea nada.
> La eficiencia teórica es del 99,83% ya que con tres mosfets IRFP4227 tenemos solo 7miliohm de RDSon, pero consideremos en la práctica una eficiencia del 99% para tener un buen margen de seguridad por perdidas en conmutación, entonces solo se irían 40W en forma de calor, lo cual con un disipador acorde y un cooler cualquiera no habría problema. El único punto débil que le puedo llegar a ver a este ampli es el driver discreto y por eso unos mensajes atrás les comente que si fuera a construir este ampli (cosa que dudo mucho) yo usaría un driver discreto hecho con mosfets IRF5305 e IRFZ34N. Por lo demás estoy seguro que este amplificador 4000Wrms sobre 4ohm si entrega.



Exacto, esas fascinantes bestias suelen ser tipo D  que es mas (creíble) para esas potencias, y tampoco hay duda que un circuito mas elaborado no es determinante de la potencia,  pero a esos niveles.. pienso que se hacen extrañar, a lo menos para los oidos exigentes, puesto que es mas lo que se maneja (a mi opinión)  De todas formas yo, vos y la mayoria concluimos que este modelo no nos da lo que promete, como la mayoría


----------



## tecniloco80 (May 13, 2012)

Miren esta bestia k20 de powersoft
Esta joya llego en mi taller para una reparación sencilla tenia arrancado el cable de poder, es increíble no pesa nada y si bota lo que dice estuve ahí cuando lo probaron con todos los parlantes entonces me pregunte como bota tanto y no baja los breakers eléctricos y encontré en la pagina que tiene un truco en la fuente de poder que carga y descarga los filtros tan rápidamente que no jala en el mismo instante el amperaje real que usa 

disculpen si pongo esto aquí yo se que no tiene que ver mucho con el tema pero tenia que contárselo a alguien


----------



## Tacatomon (May 13, 2012)

tecniloco80 dijo:


> Miren esta bestia k20 de powersoft
> Esta joya llego en mi taller para una reparación sencilla tenia arrancado el cable de poder, es increíble no pesa nada y si bota lo que dice estuve ahí cuando lo probaron con todos los parlantes entonces me pregunte como bota tanto y no baja los breakers eléctricos y encontré en la pagina que tiene un truco en la fuente de poder que carga y descarga los filtros tan rápidamente que no jala en el mismo instante el amperaje real que usa
> 
> disculpen si pongo esto aquí yo se que no tiene que ver mucho con el tema pero tenia que contárselo a alguien



Osea que genera energía de la nada 

Esta historia ya me la se


----------



## SERGIOD (May 13, 2012)

Ferchito dijo:


> Muy bonitos los amplificadores, ninguno corresponde al amplificador tratado en este hilo y el unico que se parece DEMASIADO es el de International Rectifier, por trabajar con un IRS2092, que solo llega a maxima potencia 1,7kW en 2Ω, muy lejos de 6kW.



hola armaste el :*International Rectifier* o alguien lo armo


----------



## tecniloco80 (May 14, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Osea que genera energía de la nada
> 
> Esta historia ya me la se



se la vieras no dudarias, en serio si bota lo que dice pregunta a algun sonidista profesional 
y veras que es real incluso el sonidista me explico que no le podian poner cualquier parlante solo se le pueden poner los mas fuertes del mercado 
no genera energia de la nada  la energia la eleva la almacena en los capacitores y despues la transforma en amperaje ojala me traigan otra para tomarle foto por dentro es una belleza
estoy buscando el documento que lei donde explica lo de la fuente pero ya no lo encuentro es un documento en italiano en la pagina de powersoft esta


ya lo encontre en ingles http://www.powersoft-audio.com
en italiano decia otra cosa o la traduccion de google fallo
http://www.powersoft-audio.com/en/about/powersoft-audio-technology/pfc-switch-mode-power-supply.html


----------



## Tacatomon (May 14, 2012)

No niego que ese amplificador tenga determinada potencia a su salida. Pero si en algo estamos de acuerdo es que para generar 9kW (*Nueve Kilowatts) *de potencia *por canal* a 2Ohms y que no salte ningún "breaker" o Termomagnético en el acto... Es algo casi "Mágico"

Raro ¿No?

Seguramente el cable de alimentación de esa amplificador de AF es más grande que mi brazo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Y por el documento, no te preocupes, yo no leo en Italiano. ​


----------



## 0110110h (May 14, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> No niego que ese amplificador tenga determinada potencia a su salida. Pero si en algo estamos de acuerdo es que para generar 9kW (*Nueve Kilowatts) *de potencia *por canal* a 2Ohms y que no salte ningún "breaker" o Termomagnético en el acto... Es algo casi "Mágico"
> 
> Raro ¿No?
> 
> ...



No vengo siguiendo el hilo, opino de metido nomas pero 9Kw pico o rms no se, lo que equivaldría a 12,7Kw pico, si pueden obtenerse de los 220V domiciliarios (en Argentina), todo depende de cuantos capacitores tenga a la salida la fuente. El valor rms de la música es muchísimo menor al de una onda senoidal como la que se utiliza para diseñar un ampli, lo fulero que tiene la música es que los valores picos si bien están distanciados bastante uno de otro, presentan tensiones o amperajes muy altos los cuales son suplidos para los capacitores de salida. Por eso digo que todo depende de los capa de salida……


----------



## halows (May 14, 2012)

0110110h dijo:


> No vengo siguiendo el hilo, opino de metido nomas pero 9Kw pico o rms no se, lo que equivaldría a 12,7Kw pico, si pueden obtenerse de los 220V domiciliarios (en Argentina), todo depende de cuantos capacitores tenga a la salida la fuente. El valor rms de la música es muchísimo menor al de una onda senoidal como la que se utiliza para diseñar un ampli, lo fulero que tiene la música es que los valores picos si bien están distanciados bastante uno de otro, presentan tensiones o amperajes muy altos los cuales son suplidos para los capacitores de salida. Por eso digo que todo depende de los capa de salida……



Digamos que me puenteo el termomagnetico y me consigo todos esos electrolíticos, vayamos a los hechos.. Alguien tiene el diagrama de tal fuente? (o similares) y de tal etapa de salida?? Simulemos -si vale la pena- y haber que tal corre.. Nada me entrega "n" KW hazta que demuestre lo contrario


----------



## SKYFALL (May 14, 2012)

Voy a ver si tal vez David Copperfield me colabora con el diseño de esta super bestia, ya nos saltamos de los 6 a los 9kW y basados en que? bueh, opino igual que tacato esa historia ya me la sé!.

Nuevamente aclaro, es una opinión personal.


----------



## dinod (May 25, 2012)

aldemarar dijo:


> compañeros es muy ambicioso tratar de sacar 6000w pero si creo que se pueden sacar los 3000w con  110v+- y una carga de 2Ω si se puede llegar a esa potencia



Hola: este circuito es lo mas grande que vi para construir en clase d. No te preocupes si no llega a los 6000. Con qe rinda 1500 w en un sistema activo es suficiente para que marque la diferencia.  lo unico que no encuentro en la publicación es el esquema del circuito..!!!


----------



## FELIBAR12 (May 28, 2012)

dinod dijo:


> lo unico que no encuentro en la publicación es el esquema del circuito..!!!


Es algo asi 
http://www.inductor.com/irf/iraudamp9.pdf


----------



## andrew01 (May 31, 2012)

¡Hola
        saludos ¿Puede alguien decirme por qué no está funcionando fuente de corriente continua de 65 voltios + / - CC 45volts fresador IRF4227 transistores de salida alguien me puede ayudar a mi IR2110 con transistores de puerta de controladores 3 par de MOSFETs FDA69N25 funcionando bien
Saludos cordiales
andrew01


----------



## FELIBAR12 (May 31, 2012)

andrew01 dijo:


> ¡Hola
> saludos ¿Puede alguien decirme por qué no está funcionando fuente de corriente continua de 65 voltios + / - CC 45volts fresador IRF4227 transistores de salida alguien me puede ayudar a mi IR2110 con transistores de puerta de controladores 3 par de MOSFETs FDA69N25 funcionando bien
> Saludos cordiales
> andrew01


 
No entendemos que es lo que no te funciona
Lo que hay en la foto es un amplificador clase D que tiene un IRS2092 y mosfets IRFB4227 y dices que tienes una fuente conmutada con IR2110 y Mosfets FDA6925

Por favor sube fotos del montaje para ver si hay algo mal conectado y tambien sube los diagramas respectivos


----------



## andrew01 (Jun 3, 2012)

HOLA
            IR211O saludos con transistores de puerta de Zetex conductor con 3 pares de mosfets
Saludos cordiales
andrew01


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 3, 2012)

andrew01 dijo:


> HOLA
> IR211O saludos con transistores de puerta de Zetex conductor con 3 pares de mosfets
> Saludos cordiales
> andrew01



super vacan te quedo que elegancia


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jun 3, 2012)

si que bien le pegas al balon andrew01 te quedo muy bien


----------



## juan84guille (Jun 6, 2012)

bueno de que se puede se puede lo malo seria los costos; si lo queremos para uso domestico tendriamos que cambiar todo el sistema electrico y hacer una pequeña subestacion para este monstruo sin embargo si he visto fuente conmutadas que lleguen a un nivel muy alto y amplificadores clase D  cercano 3000W.
le voy a dar un ejemplo de fuente muy poderosas tenemos la fuente de los LCD con un bajo consumo yo se que diran no pero no es lo mismo,  si anteriormente nunca podriamos pensar en tener un tv de 42 pulgada con la definicion ahorro de espacio, consumo y costo de un tv lcd o led,  que una pequeña etapa como la inverter podria generar tan altos niveles de voltage  y con muy bajo consumo pues para los que reparan TV LCD creo que me entienden bueno le voy ha explicar para que una lampara de katodo frio encienda necesita un alto nivel de voltage su consumo es menor que un foco incandesente.
Bueno para no alargar esto si los ingeniero pudieron crear una etapa como la inverter por que no van apoder contruir una fuente de 6KW claro depronto nosotros no por las condiciones economicas, el tiempo y el nivel de instrumentacion que se necesitaria pero recuerden las metas no las colocamos nosotros y nada es imposible sinceramente de las locuras nacieron los mejores invento adelante compañero y que dios los vendiga.


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 6, 2012)

mnicolau dijo:


> No será mucho ya?



 Mariano pasa


----------



## Roberto Calderón (Jun 6, 2012)

juan84guille, claro que se puede construir una fuente switching de esa potencia, solo mira este soldador de estado sólido, de alta frecuencia(400-500khz) y de 100kw de potencia para que te inspires http://spanish.alibaba.com/product-gs/100kw-solid-state-high-frequency-welder-221463421.html Saludos.


----------



## andrew01 (Jun 6, 2012)

http://www.4shared.com/rar/bys8aYik/...de_3200_w.html
triell ucd 3200 watts
warm regards
andrew01


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 6, 2012)

andrew01 dijo:


> http://www.4shared.com/rar/bys8aYik/...de_3200_w.html
> triell ucd 3200 watts
> warm regards
> andrew01



<Por favor, Re-Sube tu archivo pero esta vez en el foro. El hosting donde está te obliga a registrarte para acceder a él.

Saludos!

>Please Re-Upload your file but this time in the forum. The hosting where forces you to register to access it.

 Greetings!


----------



## 0110110h (Jun 7, 2012)

halows dijo:


> Digamos que me puenteo el termomagnetico y me consigo todos esos electrolíticos, vayamos a los hechos.. Alguien tiene el diagrama de tal fuente? (o similares) y de tal etapa de salida?? Simulemos -si vale la pena- y haber que tal corre.. Nada me entrega "n" KW hazta que demuestre lo contrario



OK te invito a proponer un diseño y juntos lo ajustamos y mejoramos!..


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Jun 8, 2012)

0110110h dijo:


> OK te invito a proponer un diseño y juntos lo ajustamos y mejoramos!..



Me sumo a la idea


----------



## 0110110h (Jun 8, 2012)

Tremendos diseños FELIBAR12 pero me parece que tendríamos que ir por algo más sencillo y realista que realmente podamos armar (el que quiera) con componentes que se consigan en la mayoría de países de América Latina. Desde hace un tiempo ando con la idea de potenciar la fuente con IR2153 de mnicolau. Esta seria a lazo abierto pero como habrán podido comprobar los que ya la armaron esto no es ningún problema en amplificadores, con los capacitores adecuados alimentando dos canales digitales de 600rms a 4 ohm cada uno pude medir una caída de tensión a máximo volumen de solo 2V a 3,5V. Se me ocurriría tomar el diseño tal cual esta y agregarle drivers discretos al IR2153 para que pueda hacer trabajar diría yo unos tres o hasta cuatro mosfets IRF740 o IRFP460 en paralelo. Tendríamos que diseñar tales drivers probando con transistores o mosfets. Tengo un diseño de driver discreto con mosfets que estoy probando hace un tiempo, funciona bien el único problema está en el HIG-SIDE driver no sé por qué razón los HIG-SIDE mosfets nunca llegan al corte siempre queda una pequeña corriente de unos 100mA o 200mA lo cual sobre 155V es una potencia importante que produciría el calentamiento de los mosfets. El archivo está listo para simular con el programa SIMetrix. Pueden bajar una versión de prueba sin vencimiento desde este enlace: http://www.simetrix.co.uk/site/demo.html


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 8, 2012)

No me gustó ese amplificador... No voy a trabajar en Audiocar!!!

Es una bestialidad poner 4 IRFB4227 por rama... Y la alimentación: no más de 95VDC por rama por que estamos al límite de Vds de los Mosfets... De esta forma, solo obtenemos potencias grandes con impedancias bajísimas... A menos, que se haga Bridge mode entre los amplificadores... Pero Naaaa. Lo le veo el sentido.

Para hacer Subs amplificados, necesitamos unos 800-1000Wrms sobre 8Ohms y para eso, necesitamos muuuucha tensión, no un bonche de mosfets...

En fin. Seguiré esperando el "Santo Mosfet"


----------



## 0002 (Jun 14, 2012)

Concuerdo con lo que dice tacato, para su utilización fuera del tema "audiocar", se necesita sobre todo que el esquema trabaje con una tensión adecuada para generar más de al menos 400Wrms en 8 (lo cuál ya es mucha potencia ), de lo contrarío estamos limitados por los mosfet o podemos tratar de conseguir cosas como estas http://es.farnell.com/international-rectifier/irfp4242pbf/mosfet-n-300v-to-247/dp/1298480


----------



## 0110110h (Jun 14, 2012)

0002 dijo:


> Concuerdo con lo que dice tacato, para su utilización fuera del tema "audiocar", se necesita sobre todo que el esquema trabaje con una tensión adecuada para generar más de al menos 400Wrms en 8 (lo cuál ya es mucha potencia ), de lo contrarío estamos limitados por los mosfet o podemos tratar de conseguir cosas como estas http://es.farnell.com/international-rectifier/irfp4242pbf/mosfet-n-300v-to-247/dp/1298480



No sé qué cuenta sacas o si te guías por la herramienta más utilizada por los técnicos, el ojímetro, pero con estos mosfets tranquilamente podes sacar 500Wrms en 8 ohm, 1000Wrms en 4 ohm ó 2000Wrms en 2 ohm y solamente usando un solo mosfet por cada rama no tres como en el esquema. La eficiencia en 2 ohm es del 98,96% por lo que cada mosfets solo debería disipar 10,5W continuos a máxima potencia, nada del otro mundo para un pedazo de aluminio y un cooler... Hay cantidad de comentarios de gente que solo ha armado un clase AB y está acostumbrada a inferir la potencia entregada por la canal solo contando la cantidad de transistores utilizados por rama, la verdad es irrisorio!


----------



## 0002 (Jun 15, 2012)

Precisamente por eso digo tratar de conseguir , por que yo con dos de esos y un clase D de Ejtagle, no pido más .

A lo que me refería es precisamente que estamos hablando de que existen distintos diagramas que muestran mosfets "pesados" en paralelo (*ojo* no estoy diciendo que sea obsoleto ni nada por el estilo), cuando si buscamos bien los componentes podemos obtener los 1000W sobre 4 ohms que mencionas (sin meternos en el tema de la fuente que hace falta ), lo cuál honestamente como se ha dicho muchas veces en el foro, es muuucha potencia, la cuál combinanda con buenos parlantes, tenemos un muy buen equipo de sonido, pero eso es tema a parte .


----------



## matias2504 (Jun 15, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Unos Pioneer de la vieja escuela!!! Se a de escuchar duro!!!
> 
> Saludos!!!


de la vieja escuela???? que edad tenes 18?


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 15, 2012)

matias2504 dijo:


> de la vieja escuela???? que edad tenes 18?



Me refiero, a que los Woofers Pionner que muestra el compañero, son modelos con años en el mercado. "De la vieja escuela".

Saludos!


----------



## matias2504 (Jun 19, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Me refiero, a que los Woofers Pionner que muestra el compañero, son modelos con años en el mercado. "De la vieja escuela".
> 
> Saludos!


amigo tacatomon esos woofer son del año 2000,si puede ser que para ti sean de la vieja escuela,para mi vieja escuela seria un woofer del año 95 y menos tambien!!!,estoy viejo !!!! ajaja saludos


----------



## edeldj (Jun 23, 2012)

Hola respecto al tema que estan abordando les puedo decir que si es posible esa potencia y mas con maplificadores Digitales clase D pues se basan en la commutacion lo cual va revolucionando y a cojido fguerza en los ultimos años asi que sin dudas se nos estamos preparando para decir adios a esos amplificadores tan pesados y costosos lo que esta muy claro es que esto no le conbien a ninguno d elos grandes fabricantes de amplificadores de poder pues al ver uno de estos novedosos clase D por obligacion los presios bajaran porque al habrirlo te preguntaras porque custan tanto si esatan practicamnete vacios pero atras se esconde una gran tecnologia como lo es en estos nuevos amplificadores de BEHRINGER - iNUKE 6000W que asombrosamnete les puedo decir que dan muy buena potencia y calidad y su costo es bastante economico en comparacion a otros fabricnates.
busquen en la red para que ven estos Behringer - iNUKE 6000W ingluso los pueden ver por dentro y le tiran una ojeada aa y muy importante solo pesa 3kg y algo mas.
saludos nunca duden d elos avances y la tecnologia porque lo que antes hacia CREST AUDIO con 60 transistores ahora ellos mismo lo hacen con 12 asi.
http://www.behringer.com/en/Products/NU6000DSP.aspx


----------



## cheshtap (Jul 2, 2012)

Irs2092+tc4420 corrected pcb layout


----------



## edeldj (Jul 2, 2012)

Saludos a todos madre mia el PCB otra VEZZZZZ.me aria ilucion experimentar con uno de esos de 6000 W aunque mucha falta no me hace porque tengo el Behringer NUKE NU6000DSP y verdad me va de lujo,lo desmonte pero el impreso es doble cara componentes SMD,no quice machucarme mucho sacando el esquema,anteriormente empece pero lo deje.
lo e probado a 2 ohmios y va ok eso si el ventilador que trae de fabrica suena un poco pero con su potencia no sientes absolutamente nada.


----------



## nogueira 2012 (Ago 19, 2012)

cheshtap dijo:


> Irs2092+tc4420 corrected pcb layout


 
so um detalhe e pino 2 do irs2092 não é no gnd



			
				Rat-traslator dijo:
			
		

> Hay un detalle en el pin 2 del IRS2092, no esta conectado a tierra.


 
*Normas Generales:* 
*1.3* El idioma de preferencia es el español, por lo que agradecemos el uso moderado de cualquier otro lenguaje.

*Regras gerais:*
*1.3* O idioma preferido é o espanhol, e nós apreciamos o uso moderado de qualquer outra língua.


----------



## cheshtap (Ago 19, 2012)

pl*ea*se it was my mistake, please connect pin 2 to gnd



			
				Rat-traslator dijo:
			
		

> Fué mi error, por favor conecte el pin 2 a GND


 
*Normas Generales:* 
*1.3* El idioma de preferencia es el español, por lo que agradecemos el uso moderado de cualquier otro lenguaje.

*General Rules:*
*1.3* The preferred language is Spanish, and we appreciate the moderate use of any other language.

*القواعد العامة:* 
*1.3* واللغة المفضلة هي الإسبانية، ونحن نقدر استخدام معتدلة من أي لغة أخرى.


----------



## SERGIOD (Ago 19, 2012)

cheshtap dijo:


> Irs2092+tc4420 corrected pcb layout



gracias excelente información


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA (Ago 20, 2012)

SERGIOD con tc 4420 y no funciona con tres pares de transistores
el intercambio de tc4420 por BD139 y BD140 que funciona.


----------



## nogueira 2012 (Ago 20, 2012)

cheshtap dijo:


> pl*ea*se it was my mistake, please connect pin 2 to gnd
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Siento portugués no había leído las reglas de Derito forom


----------



## sergio636 (Sep 2, 2012)

hola soy nuevo en el tema estaba mirando lo que se comenta en realidad nadie save cuanto puede entregar ? yo con 1000 wrms me conformo vi los nuevos ampli que se estan fabricando entregan una gran cantidad de wrms y no pesan nada lo que note es que no lebantan tanta temperatura lo cual me sorprendio mas tarde despues del evento le dije a mi primo que queria verlo por dentro y me quede perplejo cundo lo desarme parecia la tecnologia de un telefono celular era todo en miniatura no entendia nada


----------



## joryds (Sep 4, 2012)

sergio636 dijo:


> hola soy nuevo en el tema estaba mirando lo que se comenta en realidad nadie save cuanto puede entregar ? yo con 1000 wrms me conformo vi los nuevos ampli que se estan fabricando entregan una gran cantidad de wrms y no pesan nada lo que note es que no lebantan tanta temperatura lo cual me sorprendio mas tarde despues del evento le dije a mi primo que queria verlo por dentro y me quede perplejo cundo lo desarme parecia la tecnologia de un telefono celular era todo en miniatura no entendia nada



compañero sera que observaste algo asi ?


----------



## tecnicdeso (Jul 15, 2013)

Cuando manejamos ciertas potencias estamos hablando de amperajes extremadamente altos. Tan altos como para utilizar secciones de hasta 20mm o 35 mm2. No he visto ni un diseño en condiciones de soportar esos nivéles de consumo. Con todo el respeto, dudo que alguien haya utilizado potencias de mas de 500 o 700W en este foro.

Una potencia de mas de 3Kw, suele utilizarse como driver de subgraves, y tremendos subgraves. Utilizarla en altavoces pasivos con divisores, es inviable por las previsibles roturas a corto plazo. Motores de agudos de mas de 100W RMS no se ven en cajas ordinarias. Mucho menos en cajas como las que suelen mostrar por aquí estilo diy.

Repito que con todo el respeto, prueben otros diseños que les ofreceran mas satisfacción con mucha mas sencillez. En un equipo de directo Line array para directo se manejan cajas procesadas de 150W o 200W la unidad. Si alguien logró sus 6Kw, aunque sea a modo experimental, podría poner un buen reportaje, y compartirlo


----------



## Nvalle7 (Jul 15, 2013)

Eso de que ofrece 6000w no me convence.
Haganse algo dividan esa potencia (6000w) en 12 para conocer la potencia RMS (media cuadrica)
Y dividan entre los mismos 6000w entre 40 para conocer la potencia real (o sea la de verdad que ofrece el amplificador)

6000w/12=500w
6000w/40=150w


----------



## pipa09 (Jul 15, 2013)

tecnicdeso dijo:


> . Con todo el respeto, dudo que alguien haya utilizado potencias de mas de 500 o 700W en este foro.
> 
> Una potencia de mas de 3Kw, suele utilizarse como driver de subgraves, y tremendos subgraves. Utilizarla en altavoces pasivos con divisores, es inviable por las previsibles roturas a corto plazo. Motores de agudos de mas de 100W RMS no se ven en cajas ordinarias. Mucho menos en cajas como las que suelen mostrar por aquí estilo diy.



No se ei te refieres a "usar" o "montar" amplificadores de mayor potencia, yo los uso, y espero seguir haciendolo, con amplis Audiolab (DA2500) que entregan unos cuantos vatios mas de lo que mencionas, y se usan con cajas pasivas, y con line array.



Nvalle7 dijo:


> Eso de que ofrece 6000w no me convence.
> Haganse algo dividan esa potencia (6000w) en 12 para conocer la potencia RMS (media cuadrica)
> Y dividan entre los mismos 6000w entre 40 para conocer la potencia real (o sea la de verdad que ofrece el amplificador)



Eso puede ser el caso de algunas marcas "domesticas" , en el caso de las marcas "pro"  y reconocidas (no economicas) generalmente el valor de potencia entregada es similar a la que sse menciona en el folleto.


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA (Jul 15, 2013)

tecnicdeso dijo:


> Cuando manejamos ciertas potencias estamos hablando de amperajes extremadamente altos. Tan altos como para utilizar secciones de hasta 20mm o 35 mm2. No he visto ni un diseño en condiciones de soportar esos nivéles de consumo. Con todo el respeto, dudo que alguien haya utilizado potencias de mas de 500 o 700W en este foro.
> 
> Una potencia de mas de 3Kw, suele utilizarse como driver de subgraves, y tremendos subgraves. Utilizarla en altavoces pasivos con divisores, es inviable por las previsibles roturas a corto plazo. Motores de agudos de mas de 100W RMS no se ven en cajas ordinarias. Mucho menos en cajas como las que suelen mostrar por aquí estilo diy.
> 
> Repito que con todo el respeto, prueben otros diseños que les ofreceran mas satisfacción con mucha mas sencillez. En un equipo de directo Line array para directo se manejan cajas procesadas de 150W o 200W la unidad. Si alguien logró sus 6Kw, aunque sea a modo experimental, podría poner un buen reportaje, y compartirlo



por estas razones, y otras, dejé de publicar en el foro.
tenía muchos proyectos interesantes para publicar.
la mayoría no publicar, porque, por desgracia, no
tiene condiciones.

"A veces, la ignorancia es peligrosa" " ESTOY DE ACUERDO CON USTED"


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Jul 16, 2013)

Que tal?
http://www.pknc.com/3phase_eng.html


----------



## nachoti (Jul 16, 2013)

FELIBAR12 dijo:


> Que tal?
> http://www.pknc.com/3phase_eng.html



Amigo Felibar, sería como entrar al cielo de los amplis!!!
Excelente modelo, demuestra que hoy en día la potencia no es problema.
Saludos


----------



## clother (Sep 4, 2013)

muy buenos dias a todos alguno de ustedes ha visto este amplificador se ve bueno para experimentar con el.


----------



## Zet@ (Abr 20, 2014)

Dicen ver para creer!
Lo ví y aun no lo puedo creer.
Una etapa de 1 unidad de rack que entregaba 6000 Wrms sobre 2 Ohm por 4 canales.
Control por DSP de todo el equipo.
2 fuentes de alimentacion trifásicas con un consumo de 25 Amp por fase.
Una construccion realmente muy fuera de mi alcance. 
No  sabria decirte si realmente arrojaba esa potencia, pero con la mitad de  su rendiminto era imposible poder estar cerca con eso funcionado.  Aclaro que un equipo de estos obligatorimente no usa cualquier  disposicion de parlantes, cajas o componentes de baja calidad. Una de  las cajas que acompañaban a este monstruo compacto estaba siendo  reparada y pude ver el driver que llevaba, y era increible tenia un  tamaño de 8", diafragma de titanio y iman de neodino y una potencia de  400 Wrms. 
Desde luego manejaba mas de una caja por canal. 
Aun  sigo imaginando poder armar algo parecido, aunque por ahora solo he  podido armar una fuente de 2000 W y unas etapas clase D de 500 Wrms  sobre 8 Ohm. Suenan muy bien pero me falta mucho para poder meter todo  en 1 unidad de rack.
Con todo, quien diga que no se puede alcanzar  tan altos valores de potencia en unidades tan pequeñas debo decirle que  esta equivocado. y con respecto al circuito mencionado aqui solo queda  armarlo y provarlo. Solo asi sabran lo que puede entregar. Si funciona y  cubre sus expectativas, excelente!  y si no, seguramente algo  aprenderas! Asi fue como me saque las dudas que tenia con respecto a las  etapas clase D y aun me sigue sorprendiendo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 20, 2014)

¿Quieren kilowatts?

http://bit.ly/1gjftRh

Lean bien sobre que specs están catalogadas las potencias de salida de sus amplificadores.

Enhorabuena por la tecnología India.

Saludos al foro.


----------



## magnetronmetatroncinturon (Abr 22, 2014)

Zet@ dijo:


> Dicen ver para creer!
> Lo ví y aun no lo puedo creer.
> Una etapa de 1 unidad de rack que entregaba 6000 Wrms sobre 2 Ohm por 4 canales.
> Control por DSP de todo el equipo.
> ...



zet@ : me gustaría  saber que marca es y que modelo...p.d. : los imanes son de "neodimio"..saludos


----------

